# Do warning triangles need to be euro approved?



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

When buying warning triangles for a continental trip do they need to be european approved?

I read that they have to be:

- european approved
- Manufactured to ECE R27 and tested to E Specifications 
- designed according to European Standard L127R031145

Is this true or can I go for the cheaper ones that don't mention these specifications?

Thanks


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

If you're not kitted up for Euro travel, I'd get :: one of these ::. It's only £30, and the triangle itself from Halfords is £20.

We got a similar kit from Aldo. I'm sure the triangle has got some BS numbers on it. :?

Gerald


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. I have everything else in the kits so was just looking for the triangles. Seen some on ebay where I could get 2 for about £6. Trying to save a bit of money but not if they aren't legal


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Judging by the huge variety of triangles we've seen on the road I would guess that there is no legally enforced standard.

What I would make sure of is that it is sturdy enough to stand up in the teeth of draughts produced by passing traffic etc. Many of the cheaper ones are certainly not and it is hard enough to get them to stand up at all ! When you actually see on in action you understand that the bigger and sturdier the better.

Here's hoping you'll never have to use it.

G


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I might be wrong here but I believe some countries require two, front and back, is it Spain? Also some of the cheap one's are so light that a puff of wind blows them away so best take two sacks of spuds to hold em down.

Wobby :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Yes 2 for Spain and they must comply to an EU standard.
Do not forget hi viz jackets one for each person in the car and put on before setting foot on the road.SWpare Bulbs and the tools to change them,First Aid Kit,Fire Ext.

Colin

Once you have built a ship everything else in life is easy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

On a similar note

When I lived and worked in Germany twentyfive years ago there was a definite DIN standard for the mandatory first aid kit that you carried in every vehicle.

Now that I visit Germany and other countries where the carrying of the first aid kit is compulsory I have been unable to buy one in the UK that says that it meets any standard at all. Can someone put me right.


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I've bought 2x euro standard triangles that look sturdy from ebay for £9.99 inc postage.

As for the first aid kit I am also interested. As sallytraffic asks:

How do you know if your first aid kit passes regulations???

I heard that if you use anything in the kit you have to replace or that also invalidates the regulated firstaid kit! True?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

easy answer on the first aid kit, have 2 of everything in the kit. don't forget you also have to have a spare pair of glasses as well.Bear in mind the comment about putting the reflective jacket on before you get out of the door.this will save you an on the spot fine.

cabby


----------



## davidcampervanstuff (Nov 24, 2007)

E - approved triangles are readily available but I don't know how I can tell you where to find them since this would be against the MHF rules regarding advertising ....

Regards

David


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> easy answer on the first aid kit, have 2 of everything in the kit. don't forget you also have to have a spare pair of glasses as well.Bear in mind the comment about putting the reflective jacket on before you get out of the door.this will save you an on the spot fine.
> 
> cabby


Yes but what kit Cabby I've seen the one that Halfords sell for instance waste of time.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Rightz said:


> T
> How do you know if your first aid kit passes regulations???
> 
> Ie?


From what I can see by doing a google on CE regulations regarding first aid kits it's not the kit that is regulated but the quality of the individual contents seem to be.

There does not seem to be an approved list but, if you carry eye bandages for example, the eye bandage has to have a CE approved mark on them. Whether this means any more than it is guaranteed clean and sterile and fit for purpose I don't know. Whether anyone will ever check this I strongly doubt.

I guess that anything you buy from Boots for example will have this mark on it so it might be an idea to look through the internet lists and make up your own kit from your local chemists. This can be put in a zipped sponge bag for example or a plastic tupperware box. You can buy green cross sticky labels ( B&Q have them) to stick on the van door pointing the way to your first aid kit.

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Rightz said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


Thanks for that G the other thing I seem to remember was that you weren't actually allowed to use it and it was sealed in some way. Seem to remember we had to use some of it for a nasty cut in the house one day and next day went out to get another one but perhaps the memory is playing tricks.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> [
> 
> Thanks for that G the other thing I seem to remember was that you weren't actually allowed to use it and it was sealed in some way. .


I've not heard that one. Ours is pretty well unused because we have an "everyday" one which has the Immodium and paracetamol etc as well as plasters and bandages.

If you're prone to insect bites - or worried about snakes and scorpions- then I can highly recommend an Aspivenin kit. This is a small aspirator with a series of nozzles which sucks out the venom from any bite before it has a chance to make you itch or react. I think they are now available from Boots but we got ours via the internet and it has more than paid for itself .

http://www.ppcsupplies.co.uk/ASPIBSR

G


----------

